# Pc upgrade 1000€ NVIDIA/INTEL



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

*Pc upgrade 1000€ NVIDIA/INTEL*

Hallo zusammen .

Wie schon im Titel beschrieben würde ich gerne meinen Pc upgraden. 
Meine specs: 
CPU: AMD FX-8320
MB: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
GPU: AMD Radeon 7970 Ghz edition
Case: Cooler Master HAF X
Netzteil: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]750 Watt super Flow Golden green pro [/FONT]
Memory: Corsair vengeance 8gb
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic series
HDD: Western Digital green 2TB
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 

Den Pc habe ich vor circa 2 Jahren selber zusammengebaut. Eigentlich hatte ich eine zweite 7970ghz und hatte den Pc im crossfire Modus. Leider hat sich ziemlich schnell herausgestellt das mein Pc nicht sehr gut im CF Modus lief ( schlechte Frame zahlen in Spielen, Blue screens etc.) Darauf hin habe ich meine Teile zurück zu Mindfactory geschickt um sie überprüfen zu lassen, jedoch waren alle Teile funktionsfähig. Darauf hin habe ich den Pc zu zwei verschiedenen PC Spezialisten gebracht, von welchen mir einer geraten hat ein neues Case zu kaufen da es eventuell daran liegen könnte das der Pc zu warm wird. Der Pc lief nach dem einbau des neuen Case leider nicht besser. Mir wurde dann geraten andere Teile einzubauen da es an einem Kompatibilitätsfehler liegen könnte. Nach einiger Zeit war ich dann nicht mehr in der Lage den CF Modus zu nutzen da mein PC dann einfach abstürzte. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden meine zweite GPU zu verkaufen da der Pc besser lief ohne CF. Ich habe unzählige tests gemacht (Memtest, Benchmarks etc. ) und circa 5 mal Windows neu aufgespielt. 
Ich habe damals 1600€ in den Pc investiert und alles was ich bekommen habe war Frustration und viel Zeitverlust. Ich weiß bis heute nicht was  das Problem war und habe auch wenig Lust und Zeit um danach zu suchen, da ich schon sehr viel Zeit investiert habe. Zurzeit läuft der Pc stabil und alle Spiele laufen flüssig wenn auch nicht auf Max video settings. 
Da ich Fallout 4, Witcher 3, GTA 5 und Battelfront 3 auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen möchte würde ich gerne upgraden. Ich spiele auf 1920x1080. 
 Habe 1.000€ zu Verfügung (1.200€ maximum) für CPU, GPU und eventuell anderem Motherboard. Da ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrung mit NVIDIA/INTEL combos gemacht habe würde ich gerne Hardware von diesen Herstellern erwerben. Für das Upgraden habe ich 2-3 Monate Zeit. 
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Soll ich jetzt upgraden oder erst in 3 Monaten wenn Teile eventuell preiswerter sind ? 
Freue mich über alle Antworten und danke schon mal im voraus !


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Also, ich würde an Deiner Stelle erst mal nur eine neue Graka kaufen und schauen, ob dir das schon reicht. Bei ner GTX 970 wäre aber an sich erst mal Ende - eine GTX 980 ist nur 15% schneller, kostet aber 150€ mehr. 

Die CPU könnte Dir nämlich vlt noch gut reichen, auch wenn die klar schwächer als ein Core i5 ist.

Ansonsten: mehr als ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 lohnt sich aktuell nicht - ein core i7 4770 ist quasi das gleiche, nur mit eigener Grafikeinheit und deutlich teurer, und der i7-4790k ist zwar übertaktbar, aber bisher bringen 20% mehr Takt als beim Xeon keine 5% mehr FPS in Games. Gleiches gilt für die ganz teuren Core i7 für den Sockel 2011-3: die CPUs sind noch teurer als der 4790k UND die Boards kosten 100€ mehr als ein gutes Board für den genannten Xeon. Dem reicht nämlich ein Board für 50-100€ locker aus, am besten eines mit H97-Chipsatz. Dazu dann 2x8GB DDR3-1600 RAM 1,5V, kostet ca 110€.

SSD und HDD hast du ja schon, Gehäuse und Netzteil auch. Vlt kannst du auch das alte RAM einfach übernehmen. Auch wenn du das RAM neu kaufst, bist dann bei 460€, mit nem guten Kühler bei 490€. Dann wäre bei der Grafikkarte auch locker die GTX 980 drin, nur finde ich die halt echt überteuert, da würde ich es bei der GTX 970 belassen und dann eben etwas früher mal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten.


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort! 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe lohnt es sich nicht wirklich aufzurüsten...Ich denke mal das ich dann noch warten werde. Gibt es ein bestimmtes Board das du mir empfehlen kannst? Das Problem ist halt das ich nicht weiß welche Teile nicht kompatibel mit einander sind, deswegen möchte ich auch das Motherboard auswechseln.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Also, ein moderner Intel i5 oder i7 oder der Xeon haben halt schon durchaus mal 20-30% mehr Leistung. 

Mainboard zB ein ASRock H97 Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder so. Da steht im Namen halt immer das H97 drin, dann passt es zum vorgeschlagenen Xeon-Prozessor. Und da kannst du auch jede Grafikkarte draufmachen.


Bei deinem jetzigen PC ist aber rein auf dem Papier alles passend. Nur wäre ne neuere CPU und Grafikkarte eben in der Summe dann besser, würde Dir mehr Leistung bringen. Eine GTX 970 wäre zB um die 30-35% schneller als Deine jetzige Karte, dann durch eine neue CPU vlt. noch weitere 20%, dann hast du schon 1,3x1,3 = 1,56, also ca 55% mehr Leistung


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Hmm ohne motherboard sind das circa 550€.Ich denke ich warte noch ein wenig und kaufe dann vllt eine GTX 980ti. Welchen Prozessor sollte ich im Auge behalten ? Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 wenns um gaming geht? Ist das Asus mother board besser als meins ? 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Ein Mainboard ist an sich nicht "besser" als ein anderes. Ein Mainboard hat halt immer einen bestimmten Sockel, auf den nur CPUs mit dem gleichen Sockel passen. Daher brauchst du ein neues Board, wenn du nen Intel nehmen willst. Und wenn der Sockel der CPU zum Board passt, dann läuft die CPU immer einwandfrei - da hast du aber nicht wegen eines anderen Boards mehr Leistung, bzw. es sind nur ganz kleine Unterschiede. Die echten Unterschiede bei den Boards sind nur die Features bei der Ausstattung: teurere sind halt idR besser zum Übertakten geeignet, bieten vlt auch eher so was wie SLI oder Crossfire, haben vlt auch mehr USB oder SATA-Anschlüsse usw. - aber die Modelle so ab 60€ haben allesamt genug Anschlüsse und Features.  Nur wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst, würde man eher 120€ ausgeben, dann muss aber auch eine teurere CPU her. Oder wenn du unbedingt SLI willst, dann kostet das auch mind 100€.

Speziell zur Frage, ob das ASRock-Mainboard (nicht Asus) besser als Deines ist:  du hast halt bei den Intel-CPUs und auch bei den H97-Mainboards für den Sockel 1150 auch PCIe 3.0, das unterstützen die AMD-CPUs und somit die Boards GAR nicht, wobei das nicht schlimm ist. Die Grafikkarte läuft dann mit 2.0, was bisher noch kein Nachteil ist. Dafür hat Dein Board zb SLI, das hat das ASRock H97 Pro4 nicht, aber wenn man kein SLI im Sinn hat, wäre das ja egal. 


Unterschied i5 / i7: die i7 sind etwas schneller und dürften vor allem für die Zukunft besser sein, da später sicher mehr Games auch 8 Kerne unterstützen, und die i7 laufen ja mit 8 Threads, sind also quasi 8-Kerner. Die i5 nur 4 Threads.


GTX 980 Ti: die ist zwar ca 40-45% schneller als eine GTX 970, kostet aber das Doppelte...


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Ah okay das mit den Motherboards habe ich so gar nicht gewusst.Wieder was gelernt ! 
Das heißt also ich kann jedes Mainboard nehmen solange es H97 am Ende stehen hat ? 
Welchen i5 bzw welchen i7 würdest du mir empfehlen ? 
Glaubst du das die Preise für die gtx900er reihe noch sinken werden in den nächsten 3 Monaten ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Fluffycorn schrieb:


> Ah okay das mit den Motherboards habe ich so gar nicht gewusst.Wieder was gelernt !
> Das heißt also ich kann jedes Mainboard nehmen solange es H97 am Ende stehen hat ?


 Am Ende oder mittendrin   die Boards für den Intel Sockel 1150 haben zu 99% immer den Namen des Chipsatzes mit im Modellnamen, und H97 ist halt ein guter Chipsatz, der alles nötige kann. Andere Boards haben zB ein B65 oder Z97 oder H87 im Namen, das sind dann halt andere, teils auch ältere Chipsätze. 




> Welchen i5 bzw welchen i7 würdest du mir empfehlen ?


 wie gesagt: den Xeon E3-1231 v3. Das IST ein Core i7, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und deutlich günstiger als zB der i7-4770. Der passt auch auf die H97-Boards.




> Glaubst du das die Preise für die gtx900er reihe noch sinken werden in den nächsten 3 Monaten ?


 kann man nicht sagen. Die gibt es seit Juni, und seitdem sind die Preise an sich ähnlich geblieben, so 680 bis 730 Euro für die "günstigsten" Modelle. Und Modelle mit einer leiseren Kühlung direkt vom Hersteller gibt es sowieso erst seit 1-3 Wochen. Die anderen haben die rel. laute Nvidia-Kühlung mit nur einem Lüfter.


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Alles klar das heißt ein motherboard mit H97 im Namen, den Xeon E3-1231 und entweder gtx 970 oder 980 (ti). Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage zu der Graka. Wenn ich jetzt bei Geizhals die Preise vergleiche dann sehe ich das es eine gtx970 von Palit circa 320€ und eine gtx 970 von Asus circa 365€ kostet. Wo sind da die Unterschiede ? Ist doch im Prinzip die gleiche Grafikkarte oder ? Zu welchen Herstellern würdest du mir raten ?.
Des weiteren besitze ich diesen CPU Kühler: 
*Enermax ETS-T40-VD T.B Vegas Duo PWM (blaue+rote LED)


Würdest du mir da empfehlen einen anderen zu holen oder reicht der volkommen aus ? 
Danke für das feedback ! 

*


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Kühler das Montagematerial passend zum Sockel 1150 hat, dann kannst du den behalten. Generell müsste der das haben, siehe hier Enermax ETS-T40-VD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da steht auch Sockel 1150 drin, auch 1155, das ist der Vorgänger, der die gleichen Montagemaße hat. Falls du das Material nicht mehr hast, kannst du mal enermax kontaktieren - manche Hersteller schicken einem das auch kostenlos zu. und so lange lässt du dann den beim Xeon mitgelieferten Kühler drauf (bei der CPU die Box-Version nehmen)

Asus oder Palit: schau vlt mal auf den Takt, manche sind ab Werk halt etwas übertaktet und daher teurer, aber Asus ist generell oft was teurer, weil das eine etablierte und bewährte Marke ist, und deren Kühler ist auch gut. Der von der Palit aber auch - achte nur drauf, dass du keine Karte mit der Nvidia-Kühlung nimmst, die nur einen einzigen Lüfter hat. und allgemein: wenn du sehr viel Wert auf eine leise Karte legst, dann könntest du vlt. noch was recherchieren. Aber an sich sind alle modernen Karten der GTX 970 nicht laut bei Last.


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Okay alles klar das heißt so fern ich sehen kann das die GPU 2 oder mehr Lüfter hat, dann ist die in Ordnung? Sockel 1150 oder 1155 muss der Kühler also haben das er auf den Xeon passt ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Ja, genau, du erkennst nen Kühler direkt vom Graka-Hersteller daran, dass die bei starken Karten immer 2-3 Lüfter haben,

CPU-Kühler: auch wenn du Deinen Kühler vlt. schon so lange hast, dass es noch nicht mal den Sockel 1155 gab: wenn der auf den noch älteren 1156 passt, geht der auch für 1155 und den neuesten, also 1150.


----------



## Fluffycorn (29. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antworten ! Hast mir echt weiter geholfen. Habe aber noch ne Frage zu dem Motherboard. Gibt es da alternativen zu dem Motherboard die andere features haben jedoch in dem gleichen Preissegment sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

Ja, die hier zB wären alle gut geeignet Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich 

Du musst nur bei manchen Boards aufpassen - FALLS du außer der Grafikkarte noch eine Zusatzkarte einbauen willst - ob die nötigen Plätze da sind und nicht durch die Grafikkarte evlt. verdeckt werden.


----------



## Fluffycorn (30. Juli 2015)

Okay Danke für deine Helfe! Ich weiß es zu schätzen.


----------

